# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  The Bible condones murder, rape and ignorance

## Maciamo

Wisdom is a sin and God will punish you for it. So says the Bible.




> If any one of you thinks he is wise by the standards of his age, he should become a fool so that he may become wise.
> 
> For the wisdom of this world is foolishness in God's sight. As it is written: He catches the wise in their craftiness.
> 
> And again: The Lord knows that the thoughts of the wise are futile.





> Foolishness is bound in the heart of a child, but the rod of correction shall drive it far from him.


Christianity condones murder, slavery and rape :




> "Have you allowed all the women to live ?" He asked them..."Now kill all the boys. And kill every woman who has slept with a man, but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man."





> Slaves, submit yourselves to your master with all respect, not only to those who are good and considerate, but also to those who are harsh.


God is all love and compassion, except when He isn't :




> Do not leave anything that breathes. Completely destroy them - the Hittites, Amorites, Canaanites, Perizzites, Hivites, Jebusites - as the Lord your God has commanded you.


You must have a look at these pictures. That says it all.  :Wink: 

This thread is really worth a read too.

----------


## Mycernius

I take it your on Atheist Network. A good place to work off your fustrations of theists, especially the fundies. If so what is your username? I keep the same one there as well.
I once joined a Christian site, but was eventually banned due to a disagreement with one of the mods (An evangelical preacher). Strangely not about religion, but his general attitude.

----------


## Maciamo

I have discovered the forum recently and haven't signed up yet. I have to think of a username...

----------


## Ma Cherie

Yeah, I abandoned Christianity for some of the same reasons. I also abandoned it because of the way some Christians behave. Like being hypocrites and self righteous. Since I live in the Midwest of the US it has it's share of Fundamentalist Christians. There's a famous shopping district in KC, and it attracts Evangelical preachers who stand up on soapboxes with megaphones shouting at people, saying they're going to hell if they don't repent.  :Mad: 

And I have to put up with this sort thing when volunteer at Planned Parenthood, most of the protesters are very likely to be Evangelical Christians. I believe this because they hand out Bible tracks and such to the patients. It's irritatingly typical, because they shout at the patients saying "You're making a big mistake, you'll regret it." They assume all the patients are getting abortions. Even though many of the patients are just going in for STD testing, getting birth control, etc.

----------


## Mitsuo

Great examples why one should rethink christianity, I think. I'll have to look at that forum more thoroughly too! It looks good.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> Wisdom is a sin and God will punish you for it. *So says the Bible.*


This is surely an inversely proportional notion. 

*1).* The more wisdom one acquires the less dependant one is likely to rely upon religion to offer its own explanation for "the meaning of life”. On the very same scale, the more wisdom (and less dependency upon religion) one advances the less one cares what the bible has to say about the relationship between sin and wisdom anyway. 

*2).* It is religion that defines sin. By its own definition “sin” would include seeking/relying upon information outside of the Bible. So from a religious standpoint the biblical conviction is correct - as it applies to its definition. 

I think it works out rather well. The church may continue to criticize wisdom as being *“misguidedly sinful”* and the wise may continue to consider the church_ “selectively ignorant”._  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mycernius

Here is a good site on the bible and its inconsistancies and "wonderful" christian love
http://skepticsannotatedbible.com/
There is also a Qu'ranic one from another religion, Islam, that says it isn't violent, but disagree and they will do violence unto you.
http://skepticsannotatedbible.com/quran/index.htm

I now post fairly regular on Richard Dawkins forum. An excellent forum and site.

----------


## Maciamo

Thanks for the links, Mike.  :Good Job: 

Richard Dawkins is also one of my favourite authors. I didn't know he had a forum.

----------


## Mycernius

You would like it. A place for reason and clear thinking.
The forum is just part of the offical website for him.
http://richarddawkins.net/

Richard dawkins does post on the forum, but is only a regular member, although I doubt if the mods and admin will do much to him. :Cool V:

----------


## SekhemreKhutawy

I was never compatible with Christianity. I've embraced my pagan beliefs for a while now.

----------


## 1rainman

I believe people speak too often of "religion" when really they mean "christianity". A religion doesn't need to be based upon blind faith, ignorance etc. I've been working on a rational and logical pagan belief system for a while now. I believe it offers something of value to a lot of people such as those that posted above because a lot of people enjoy the concept of having a small scale community center, a moral upbringing, having some sense of cultural continuity being transferred from generation to generation etc. but dislike a lot of aspect of Christianity.

Once we decide not to be Christian we have few options. Sure you can be "pagan" but there are very few pagan groups, churches etc. where you can easily attend a family based organization that really takes the religion seriously. There aren't many books that present an actual "system" that could constitute a clearly defined culture (rather it's all "do what thou wilt, believe whatever you want"). Judaism in some ways offers an alternative although its based mostly on the same illogical books as Christianity and overly exclusive based upon ancestry and perhaps not appealing to non-ethnic jews on the same level.

So rather than choose between "atheism" or "Christianity" I think more people should take the third option. By the way God does not need to be central to a religion either, and one could defined god in any number of ways (including defining him as undefinable!). So again don't let christianity corrupt your thinking too much, because even when people reject it they seem stuck in it's paradigm of thinking

----------


## PonosBosne

[QUOTE=Maciamo;349089]Wisdom is a sin and God will punish you for it. So says the Bible.[QUOTE]

Wow that is terrible. In Islam it says if you know knowledge and do not share it with your brother and sisters then you will be punished for not sharing the wisdom. :)


It's a pretty smart think, because you with the wisdom can teach your whole community how to function better, faster to improve on any situation. While what you say that the Bible doesn't want you to learn wisdom then what is the point of living at all if you do not know anything? Then you are just any animal yes?

----------


## kesi

if you want to abandon Christianity you'll find a reason to do it soon enough

----------


## adamo

Me? A Christian? No! , not until I start getting this sharp pain near my heart and I yell out GOD HELP ME!.....but then again I think that may be just accidental reflex....

----------


## adamo

Religion is how the 2% high caste members of society controlled the 98% lower class/middle class unintelligent masses.

----------


## LeBrok

> Religion is how the 2% high caste members of society controlled the 98% lower class/middle class unintelligent masses.


There is more than meets the eye. Strong one religion used to unify groups or nations, therefore made them stronger to conquer or resist. Plus belonging to the strong group has positive psychological factors like feeling of pride, belonging, being needed, purpose of existence, help in suffering, and hope for the future. There is also financial help factor.

In Russia, after almost 100 years of communism and programed atheism, still 75% believe in god today. Equivalent to western countries enjoying long freedom of beliefs. This strange phenomenon tells me that there have to be a genetic factor to spirituality. If it is true, then it means that spirituality had to be terribly important in the past, and for a very long time for humankind, to get engraved in DNA.

----------


## adamo

I think the god obsession is culturally and psychologically engrained not genetically engrained; we have tendencies of believing what our ancestors/forefathers did because we assume it worked for them.

----------


## zanipolo

> I think the god obsession is culturally and psychologically engrained not genetically engrained; we have tendencies of believing what our ancestors/forefathers did because we assume it worked for them.


I agree...to me religion is a personal, individual belief and not a group belief. The group belief is very very weird. Letting someone change your religious beliefs is a dangerous thing, letting someone teach you rules of society is another matter.

----------


## Yetos

*BEFORE WE SPEAK ABOUT RELIGION*

we must read Aristotelis work about nature and art (ΦΥΣΙΣ & ΤΕΧΝΗ)
in Β' ΤΗΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΡΟΑΣΕΩΣ.
the philosopher make a good distinguish among natural and artificial 'life'

natural things are that have an inner autoexelixis, an inner automobility, an inner tend to walk a 'living; road.
artificial things are the one who must have an outer motive, an outer force to autoexelixis, automobility, to live.

so human is a natural creation,
but civilization (cities) is a law creation an artificial thing,
religion must enter to save natural characteristics of humans inside the artificial gathering in cities,
even in bible we see that with Abraam living outsde cities, and Lot inside cities.

but lets see modern religions, 
Christianity. give us money to go to heaven, don't do that. don't do this.
puts guilty in others.
Islam? hmmm kill your fathers in law, and take a child for your wife (Aise), kill all non believers, do this, do that
creates superhumans equal to claim that are prophets, and fetwas,
Budism, don't eat, don't hurt, don't speak, don't 
press human nature to reach divinity 

Modern religions,
there are 2 modern religions
1) Consum that, buy that, you must have that, see that at TV
press human nature to extra consuming

2) Save that, must have money, where i can have profit, search the good deal,Save the bank, Stock exchange is a temple, Bank is a holy place,
mutates human nature to something unnatural.

what humanity suffers is the religion that support human to follow his 'natural way' and not the 'artificial way' of life,

WE MUST LIVE WITH THE INNER MOTIVE OF LIFE, AND NOT WITH THE ARTIFICIAL DREAM FOR LIFE,

the first who spoke that for me (at least there I started to realize) was ΠΑΡΜΕΝΙΔΗΣ in ΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ, 
there he says something about truth, 
Later ΖΗΝΩΝ and ΧΡΥΣΙΠΠΟΣ explain that with NEMESIS and ΕΙΜΑΡΜΕΝΗ, 

God (gods) are living things that created the world, and gave laws in order to avoid chaos and outside their creation was wonderfull, 
So they took human form and try to expereience their creation (live in the world) but were traped, by their own laws, and could not escape back to their divine form, cause if they broke the laws they put, Nemesis awaits them,
so there they found Ειμαρμενη, the pational wait for death to be free, and go back to heavens (Olymp Valhala Paradise).

to expand more, the truth is tha modern humans do not live as natural objects, cause we live in an artificial world,
but do we need outer motivation to live? \
and there comes ΛΟΓΟΣ (Logic), even John the theologist student says that clear in his evangelium 1:1 and calls him GOD
εν αρχη ην ο *λογος* και ο *λογος* ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο *λογος
*in English the λογος is translated as the word, but loses its meaning, since word means ΛΕΞΙΣ which is the result of the action and not the motive of the action
I have λογος, Ι act (virb) Λεγω, the result is Λεξις (word)
Logic -> Speακ (think) ->word


Logic is to protect our inner motivation for life in the outer motives that supress us,

Now back to religion and paganism, 
paganism is polytheistic, let us choose which 'logic'(god) we will follow, leave us the choice to follow according our will, according our hormones, according our desires, 
*THAT IS THE PRIVILEDGE OF SUCCES OF WESTERN WORLD*
*THE CHOICE OF HERCULES AMONG ΑΡΕΤΗ and KAKKIA (Virtue and corrupt)*
But Pagan also teach us the Nemesis of our choice through theogony or the history of the god who teach us that path.
and we all wait Ειμαρμενη in all religions.

as we see before 2500 years, people had the same questions, but only ΛΟΓΟΣ and ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ (Logic and Truth) releases from the weight of Inner or outer motivations for life,

Besides just think,
what inner or outer motive keeps a human alive in NY and what in Sahara desert and what as Australian native.
the fear of God? the afterlife punishment or reward? the possesion of an iphone5?the possesion of a camel? the hope to find water spring? a woman? or a good wife? to be more sarcastic, the hope to do a massacre like that in Boston's marathon and go to heaven next to god? 

before century Kazantzakis wrote about that when Christian high priest kick him out,
Δεν Ελπιζω τιποτα, δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα, ειμαι ελευθερος,
I hope nothing, I fear nothing, I am free.
*meaning that following religion for the hope of after death life, or for the fear of punishment is slavery,*

punsihment will come either we broke the balance of natural motivation for life in the artificial world, either the oposite, an extra religion or consuming zombie.

ty for reading and for chance to post that.
search for godess TRUTH

in western Europe that was expessed more as Dum spiro spero, although it is compatible

----------


## LeBrok

> we have tendencies of believing what our ancestors/forefathers did because we assume it worked for them.


Say again, you think religion and spirituality persisted through millenia, and it didn't work for them? Explain, how can something exist for so long not being needed, not working, not benefiting people? 
Other words, someone long time ago invented religion, and everybody embraced it because it didn't work. Hmmm?

----------


## Twilight

It depends on what form of Christianity you speak, it is an umbrella term like Catholic, Quaker, Baptist and so on each disagree on what Jesus and the lord stand for. The English Civil war is a good example between Protestants and Catholics

----------


## American Idiot

I think the phrase "ignorance is bliss" was first coined by some Christian preacher.

lol

----------


## Power77

You should make a thread about the Quran.

----------


## Twilight

> Wisdom is a sin and God will punish you for it. So says the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity condones murder, slavery and rape :
> 
> 
> ...


With all do respect, this is Blasphemy my Catholic bible says nothing of the sorts; I assume this was curtosy of the English Civil war. 
I can type in what I'm seeing if you'd like., I just want to avoid copy write infringement :)

----------

